# Room EQ Wizard



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Hello there,

I have a new listening that I'm working on. I'm interested in treating it. I've just
downloaded the room eq wizard, what else is needed? 

I've never treated a room before so this is all new.


Thanks.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Everything is explained in the REW HELP FILES.

It will be well worth your while to take the time to read them through completely before starting. 

Post any questions in the BFD/REW forum section.

brucek


----------



## Ethan Winer (Jul 21, 2006)

Greg,

> I've never treated a room before so this is all new. <

Understand that _measuring_ a room, which is much of what REW does, is very different from actually _treating_ a room. As I see it, the main reason to measure your room is to understand how bad it is and see how important it is to treat it! :duh:

Regardless of what you measure, the treatment goals are identical or at least very similar. All rooms need:

* Broadband (not tuned) bass traps straddling as many corners as you can manage, including the wall-ceiling corners.

* Mid/high frequency absorption at the first reflection points on the side walls and ceiling.

* Some additional amount of mid/high absorption and/or diffusion on any large areas of bare parallel surfaces, such as opposing walls or the ceiling if the floor is reflective.

For the complete story see my Acoustics FAQ.

--Ethan


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks guys. The instruction seem clear enough. I was think about measuring before I went out and purchase treatment options.
I don't want to waste any $$$ on that stuff. It would be nice to know exactly what is needed. Anyone has a magic wand??


----------

